# Constant brown dirt



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

Ok, after some advice here as I am not sure what to do.

My tank always seems to gather brown dirt.
I do around a 33% water change once a week and I dont think I overfeed my fish. (once a day)

But there always seems to gather this brown dirt 

I have cleaned the gravel a couple of times (not over doing it as i know there is a lot of bacteria in it)

Any tips tricks ideas? explanations?

Much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it dirt or brown colored algea?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

what kind of substrate are you using by chance?


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> what kind of substrate are you using by chance?


Its just a generic black gravel.



jrman83 said:


> Is it dirt or brown colored algea?


I really wouldnt know how to tell the difference, any hints?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it look like it grows on the glass?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have driftwood in the tank?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Can you take a picture of you aquarium for us. This would help alot. What kinds of things do you have in your aquarium? Such as wood,Plants, Ect.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Does it look like it grows on the glass?


It does appear on the glass yeah but only in certain spots, maybe down to the natural flow of water.



snail said:


> Do you have driftwood in the tank?


I certainly do...do you think it could be an effect from that? I know it does "stain" the water a little. The wood was soaked for a couple of days and then 4 or 5 hours in near boiling water before going into the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tank been set up? Sounds more like diatom algae. It will eventually go away on its own if it is.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stick your hand in the tank and wave your hand next to where you see it. If it flys off the glass it is dirt. If it doesn't, it's more than likely algea.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I just asked about the wood because recently I started getting a lot of brown 'earth' in my substrate from rotting wood. I took it out and scraped the soft stuff off which has solved the problem. I've had that bit of wood in the tank for about 8 years now but soft wood rots quicker. It sounds like your problem might be algae though.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

snail said:


> I just asked about the wood because recently I started getting a lot of brown 'earth' in my substrate from rotting wood. I took it out and scraped the soft stuff off which has solved the problem. I've had that bit of wood in the tank for about 8 years now but soft wood rots quicker. It sounds like your problem might be algae though.


Ive only had the wood sad 6months.
Bought it from a local aquatic store. 
I wouldnt know if its soft or hard wood  still looks in very good condition though.



susankat said:


> How long has the tank been set up? Sounds more like diatom algae. It will eventually go away on its own if it is.


Oh couldnt really tell you, maybe just under a year.#



jrman83 said:


> Stick your hand in the tank and wave your hand next to where you see it. If it flys off the glass it is dirt. If it doesn't, it's more than likely algea.


the brown stuff does come off very easy on glass...etc
It just gets everywhere  I can see some on the intake of the filter, bits of glass where the flow of water is and on driftwood + fake plant.

As long as its nothing serious ill get by, just wondered as it looks evil and sucks to clean


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Seems like it has to be algae or a sediment that gets stirred up and settles. Do you notice that the water gets cloudy after you have been messing with the substrate? Is your gravel solid black or painted? How long does it take to show again after you clean it? A pic might help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like its just algea since it was mentioned that it was on the intake of the filter. That used to be the only place I'd let algea stay.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you're finding it on the glass, decor and such....diatoms.

If you're finding when doing gravel vac of the substrate (I.e. you're getting brown water when you vac), it's detrius from under the gravel.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

A quick snap to show the "dirt/algae".


No idea if the gravel is solid black or painted.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately Diatoms.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Definately Diatoms.


a very confident answer, i like!
Is there a treatment i could do or a way to sort it out? Or is it part of the natural process of a tank cycle?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It will eventually stop on most things.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Definately Diatoms.


+1 and as jrman83 says I think it will go away if you just wait it out.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

sweet, thats good news to my ears.

Thanks to everyone for your help! Much appreciated!


----------

